# Indian High Speed Train



## DET63 (Sep 26, 2010)

This has been around for at least a couple of years, and possibly already posted here.



I notice there appears to have been no emergency stop for this train!

I see there's another thread about a train killing some elephants in India.


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2010)

DET63 said:


> This has been around for at least a couple of years, and possibly already posted here.


Why would there be an emergency stop? It was a close call but no one was hurt.  Such close calls are not at all uncommon in India, unfortunately, since people seem to be quite blase about these things. If you search Youtube, I am sure you will be able to find dozens of similar ones. If trains did emergency stops for each of these there won;t be many trains moving in India, unfortunately.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 28, 2010)

Population control . . .


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2010)

DET63 said:


> Population control . . .


Apparently doesn't work too well


----------



## DET63 (Sep 29, 2010)

If a cow had strayed onto the track, would the train have gone into emergency (given what many members of the predominant Hindu religion believe about cows, i.e., don't kill them)?


----------



## jis (Sep 29, 2010)

DET63 said:


> If a cow had strayed onto the track, would the train have gone into emergency (given what many members of the predominant Hindu religion believe about cows, i.e., don't kill them)?


It wouldn't have stopped. The specific instruction and training is for engineers not to try to stop because it can be dangerous for the train to do so. Cows and Buffaloes die all the time while hanging around on tracks.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 29, 2010)

Doesn't that create bad karma?

Well, it can't be very good karma for the cows.

While I think Hindus (or at least some of them) refuse to kill cows or eat beef, they have no such compunction about killing and/or eating a buffalo.

Perhaps there is some sort of forgiveness for a train driver (or whatever they call engineers in India) who snuffs out a side of beef on the tracks.


----------

